# Bacon cure..?



## stfron (Oct 17, 2007)

So, I have my 12lb pork belly, and I'm getting ready to cure using the recipe in the book Charcuterie.  My questions is this, the recipe says cure for 7 days using pink salt, all I have is Morton tender quick (Experience has shown this will cure 1" thick pork chops in a few hours)  Should I still cure for 7 days?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

It would depend on how thick your slab is....with morton's you cure for 7 days per inch of thickness. I personally get by fine curing slabs for 7 days.

Remember to soak it in cool water for at least an hour after the seven days to get rid of some of the saltiness. Also make sure it is dry before smoking, so the smoke will not streak.

and take pictures for us!


----------



## stfron (Oct 17, 2007)

I guess my question wasn't clear, is it possible to 'overcure' the meat?  If I can cure pork chops in a few hours, will it hurt the belly if I cure it for 7 days?


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't have any experience with the Morton's, but I would be willing to bet that your belly will be fine..........if anything 7 days may leave you a little bit short on being done.   Overcuring would not be a concern of mine in 7 days no matter what I was using.  I am sure when the night shift logs on, someone can give you specifics.

Just my 2 cents.  Let us know what you do and how it works out.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

It is possible to get it too salty. Bacon slabs usually take at least 7 days using mortons. If you can...measure the slab and see how thick it is it would help you out. You need to cure the slab 7 days for each inch of thickness....so if your slab is over 1 inch, you need to cure it longer. 

For morton's, you use 1TBS of the cure for each pound of meat....rub over entire slab and shake off any access.

After it has cured, make sure to soak and scrub off any access cure.

Hope this makes sense....:)


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 18, 2007)

Mortons will do fine. I did my first few bacons with it although I like a wet brine better than I dry brine so I can inject the flavors into the middle of the meat.


----------



## stfron (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, FYI, the Bacon is on hold, my butcher called and said they are sending the belly back, because they "Were'nt happy with it, and I wouldn't have been either", so I'm playing the waiting game again...


----------



## walking dude (Oct 18, 2007)

hey ron.........at least you have a reputable butcher...............some will just pass on a inferior peice of meat............so make sure to give your butcher kudo's



d8de


----------



## stfron (Oct 19, 2007)

I do appreciate them, it's an incredible store-  small town feel, great products.

http://www.lindysdowntownmarket.net/


----------



## richtee (Oct 19, 2007)

Your chops were not fully cured in that time. Some mistake a "hammy" flavor for a full cure, but don't be fooled.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 24, 2007)

Boy I'd stick with those guys! The most well know meat market in out area Salem Prime Cuts sold me a 13 pound piece of almost salt pork when I bought my 1st belly from them. Wrapped in brown paper of course. I was not happy to pay $4/lbs for salt pork!


----------



## stfron (Oct 29, 2007)

Picked up the belly yesterday, fine looking piece of meat. Here it is trimmed up, and ready to be cured. I'm using the Maple cure method found in Charcuterie.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll be waiting to see the results


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 29, 2007)

Me too! Looking forward to your results.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 5, 2007)

Good luck Ron!


----------



## stfron (Nov 12, 2007)

Washed off the cure yesterday, dried the belly in the fridge overnight.  I have the Bacon in the smoker as we speak!


----------



## stfron (Nov 12, 2007)

OK, here it is!  It goes tomorrow to get sliced-  MMmm! Looks GREAT!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 12, 2007)

That looks great Ron!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 12, 2007)

Ummmmmmmmm Yummy!


----------



## richtee (Nov 12, 2007)

Waiting for the taste test, but I bet I can predict the outcome!  Nice lookin' bacon.


----------



## stfron (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments all, I'll let you know how they taste!


----------



## stfron (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, breakfast is over..the bacon is deeeeeeeeeelish!  Thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Satisfying on several levels, ain't it?  :{)


----------



## glued2it (Nov 15, 2007)

Bacon looked awsome!


----------



## stfron (Nov 15, 2007)

Satisfying?  Absolutely-  it's so easy and it tastes better than any I've had.  It's also satisfying to see 10lbs of bacon in my freezer!!!


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

Richtee nods knowingly   :{)


----------

